
Guy saved $1000 every month by not drinking alcohol/coffee - n3on_net
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tobias-van-schneider/no-alcohol-no-coffee-for-15-months-this-is-what-happened_b_8723958.html
======
krisdol
The social aspect is what hurts the most. If you refuse to spend money
(whether it be alcohol, coffee, or whatever) to meet with someone, you quickly
run out of places to meet at. At the more metropolitan cities, luckily there
are sometimes still parks you can visit (weather allowing, at daytime), or you
can go for a walk. But to live in a suburban wasteland felt like the
possibility of doing anything outside of your homes together was slim.

I think this has gotten better, as country starts to address how un-walkable,
un-natural much of it is.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678872)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683442)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697744)

------
DrScump
This article may have utility for everyone who is spending more than $33/day
on alcohol and coffee while remaining sober and productive enough to read it.

The rest of us, not so much.

